# Triple Monitor (24Zoll) oder doch lieber einen 27Zoll ?



## SgtRheinstein (27. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

ich stehe vor der Entscheidung mir noch zwei 24 Zoll Bildschirme zu kaufen um dann auf drei Monitoren zu spielen oder einen 27 Zoll Monitor zu kaufen.

Ich habe schon einen Samsung SyncMaster 2343. Ist es mit dem sinnvoll noch zwei andere zu kaufen und im dreier Betrieb laufen zu lassen oder ist er schon zu "alt" dafür ? 

Und wenn er doch noch gut ist welche 24 Zöller empfehlen sich dafür ?

Als 27 Zoll hatte ich mir einen ASUS VG278HE ausgesucht. Eine gute Wahl ?

Ich spiele viele Egoshooter (BF3 , CoD, Borderlands 2 aber auch Dota 2 , AC3 etc).

Meine Frage an euch was ist wohl besser bzw womit ist man längerfristig Glücklich ? 

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten


----------



## DiabloJulian (27. Januar 2013)

Grafikkarte?


----------



## Kotor (27. Januar 2013)

Hi,

habe ein "kleines"  Triple Monitor System mit recht alten LCD Monitoren. 2 Widescreen 19" 1440x900 und einen noch älteren 20,1" 1680x1050. 
3xFullHD wäre natürlich nett - dafür brauche ich halt keine 300-350€ Grafikkarte. 
Missen will ich den Multimonitorbetrieb nicht mehr ... viel Platz zum Arbeiten !
Spiele in 4320x900 sind meist kein Problem ... Menü wird oft nicht ganz dargestellt (oben und unten fehlt es) 

Arbeite an so vielen PC's mit 24"-60" Monitoren .... einmal Triple Monitor immer Triple Monitor
Welche Grafikkarte hast du ? Die wird wahrscheinlich ausschlaggebend für 3x 1920x1080


----------



## SgtRheinstein (27. Januar 2013)

Ich habe eine Gigabyte GTX 670 OC Windforce 3.


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2013)

Würde da auf einen einzelnen monitor mit 1920x1080 setzen.


----------



## Rabbi-Mandelbaum (27. Januar 2013)

SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Gigabyte GTX 670 OC Windforce 3.



Da gehen locker 3 27 Zöller 

Guckst Du


----------



## target2804 (27. Januar 2013)

Rabbi-Mandelbaum schrieb:


> Da gehen locker 3 27 Zöller
> 
> Guckst Du


 
ja genau, voll locker ruckel ruckel oder niedrige settings. Die GTX670 pfeift bei manchen games doch mit Full HD auf einem monitor schon aus dem letzten Loch!


----------



## the.hai (27. Januar 2013)

Naja komsiche Frage, es sind zwei Paar Schuhe, ob ich nur einen großen oder drei "kleine" habe.

Ich habe 4x24" und es geht nichts ohne. Mir gehts aber nicht wirklich ums Spielen, sonderm um das normale Arbeiten mit dem PC. Jetfliegen zu ich ab und zu mal in 5760*1080 aber um das in vernünftigen Detailstufen zu schaffen, brauchste definitiv SLI/CF/Multigpu. Eine Karte verdirbt den SPass.

In anbetracht der Graka würde ich evtl zu nem 27er mit höhere Auflösung als FullHD greifen und in anbetracht des arbeitens und der Spiele zu 3x24er + ner zweiten Graka.


----------



## Westcoast (27. Januar 2013)

also bei 3 monitoren sollte man schon sli oder crossfire haben. wenn man sich 3 monitore gönnt, sollte man diese gut befeuern können.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (27. Januar 2013)

Ja genau das war meine Frage wenn auch unglücklich formuliert xD 

Ich werde also einen 27 Zoll Monitor nehmen. Wie ist denn der den ich ins Auge gefasst habe ASUS VG278HE ?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Januar 2013)

Der VG278HE eignet sich dank 144hz hervorragend zum Zocken. Der VG278HE ist die Referenz bei den 120/144hz Monitoren. Dieser hat ne sichtbar bessere Bildqualität als der XL2420t 
Du könntest auch noch über WQHD nachdenken (zieht nicht so viel Leistung wie Multimonitoring, ist aber trotzdessen schluckend, da wäre ne HD7970 eben deutlich klüger gewesen)
Allerdings eignen sich WQHD Monitore wegen 60hz u. meistens größeren Inputlags nicht ganz so gut zum Gamen.
Eine Ausnahme stellt dieser dar (ca. 12ms Inputlag): ViewSonic VP2770-LED, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## SgtRheinstein (27. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte drei 7970 und mit allen voll die Probleme also blieb mir nur der Umstieg auf die 670  Damit muss ich jetzt erstmal leben ^^

Ihr würdet also den VG278HE empfehlen ?!  Der ViewSonic ist mir für einen Bildschirm etwas zu teuer ^^ Und die 144hz vom Asus klingen ziemlich gut! 

Kann man den Monitor denn gut an die Wand anbringen dies würde ich aus optischen und Platzspargründen nämlich gerne tun  ?


----------



## Westcoast (27. Januar 2013)

der  ASUS VG278HE ist einer der besten TN monitore, tolle farben und 144 hertz. sehr geringer inputLag für schnelle shooter.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (27. Januar 2013)

SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Ich hatte drei 7970 und mit allen voll die  Probleme also blieb mir nur der Umstieg auf die 670  Damit muss ich  jetzt erstmal leben ^^
> 
> Ihr würdet also den VG278HE empfehlen ?!   Der ViewSonic ist mir für einen Bildschirm etwas zu teuer ^^ Und die  144hz vom Asus klingen ziemlich gut!
> 
> Kann man den Monitor denn  gut an die Wand anbringen dies würde ich aus optischen und  Platzspargründen nämlich gerne tun  ?


 


Der VG278HE hat den Vesa-Standard im Format 100x100mm.
Du kannst den mit jeder gängigen TV/Monitorhalterung an der Wand anbringen. Wobei ich den Fuß des VG278HE praktisch finde. Höhenverstellbar, Pivotfähig, nicht allzu groß....
Aber wenn du ne Wandhalterung bevorzugst, dann ist das deine Sache 

Welches Problem hattest du mit deinen HD7970? GHZ oder normale Version? Welcher Boardpartner?


----------



## SgtRheinstein (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hatte die 7970(normal also nicht die GHZ) einmal von VTX3D (Spulenfieben + brummen und so ein rattern unter Last) dann hab ich die ASUS 7970 zweimal gehabt wobei der Lüfter bei der ersten ab 25% unerträglich laut wurde verbunden mit Spulenfiepen und bei der zweiten davon ist die Karte in jedem Spiel nach gewisser Zeit abgekackt bzw hat einen Blackscreen verursacht wodurch der PC nur noch mit dem Reset Knopf wieder zum Leben erweckt werden konnte -.- 

Und ich hatte echt keine Lust mir noch eine vierte Karte davon zu holen. Also hab ich auf Nvidia gewechselt.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Januar 2013)

SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Ich hatte die 7970(normal also nicht die GHZ) einmal von VTX3D (Spulenfieben + brummen und so ein rattern unter Last) dann hab ich die ASUS 7970 zweimal gehabt wobei der Lüfter bei der ersten ab 25% unerträglich laut wurde verbunden mit Spulenfiepen und bei der zweiten davon ist die Karte in jedem Spiel nach gewisser Zeit abgekackt bzw hat einen Blackscreen verursacht wodurch der PC nur noch mit dem Reset Knopf wieder zum Leben erweckt werden konnte -.-
> 
> Und ich hatte echt keine Lust mir noch eine vierte Karte davon zu holen. Also hab ich auf Nvidia gewechselt.


 

Welches Gehäuse hast du? Hat die Asus genügend Slots u. eine ordentliche Kühlung zur Verfügung gehabt?


----------



## SgtRheinstein (28. Januar 2013)

Ich hab ein Antec Three Hundret Two und die ASUS hatte genug Luft und Kühlung zur Verfügung (ein Lüfter hinten , vorne und oben).

Im Desktopbetrieb waren die ja auch super leise aber sobald ich ein Spiel angemacht habe (Far Cry 3 , AC 3, Borderlands 2) ist die Karte bei 25% echt super laut gewesen und dann bei beiden Karten echt "super" Spulenfiepen gehabt


----------



## mr.4EvEr (28. Januar 2013)

SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Ich hab ein Antec Three Hundret Two und die ASUS hatte genug Luft und Kühlung zur Verfügung (ein Lüfter hinten , vorne und oben).
> 
> Im Desktopbetrieb waren die ja auch super leise aber sobald ich ein Spiel angemacht habe (Far Cry 3 , AC 3, Borderlands 2) ist die Karte bei 25% echt super laut gewesen und dann bei beiden Karten echt "super" Spulenfiepen gehabt



Da hast du wohl ein Montagsmodell nach dem anderen erwischt. War bei der "hohen" Lautstärke der Asus evtl. ratter Geräusche dabei? In der Regel liegt das meistens an einem schlecht verarbeiten/ leicht defekten Lüfter, der nicht sauber dreht.
Spulenfiepen hat jede Karte, die eine früher die andere Später. Vor allem im Menu bei ca. 2000-3000fps hat so zimlich jede Karte Spulenfiepen. Mit dem V-Sync lässt sich das in der Regel beheben (das wirst du sicherlich schon versucht haben ).
Manche Karten haben aber auch ein Spulenfiepen in fast allen Fraps u. Lastbereichen (Modellle mit starkem Werks-OC sind davon meistens öfters betroffen....aber das heißt nicht, dass das normal getaktete Versionen nicht bekommen können).

Alles in Allem: Da hast du mächtig Pech gehabt 
Aber hauptsache du bist mit der GTX670 zu frieden (die rennt ja auch verdammt schnell)


----------



## SgtRheinstein (29. Januar 2013)

Ja also ich hab bei mir bei der dritten Karte echt gedacht ich zahl doch keine 400€ (384€ um genau zu sein xD) und hab dann so einen scheiss mit dem ich mich rumschlagen muss. 
Die 670 ist auf jeden Fall toll , nur ist sie mir noch zu laut  Da waren die ASUS Karten im Desktopbetrieb leiser. Naja ich bin dabei mir ne Wasserkühlung zusammen zu suchen/basteln  
Ich hätte ja auch die ASUS 670 holen können aber nach der zweiten kaputten ASUS 7970 hatte ich da irgendwie keine Lust auf Experimente^^


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Januar 2013)

SgtRheinstein schrieb:


> Ja also ich hab bei mir bei der dritten Karte echt gedacht ich zahl doch keine 400€ (384€ um genau zu sein xD) und hab dann so einen scheiss mit dem ich mich rumschlagen muss.
> Die 670 ist auf jeden Fall toll , nur ist sie mir noch zu laut  Da waren die ASUS Karten im Desktopbetrieb leiser. Naja ich bin dabei mir ne Wasserkühlung zusammen zu suchen/basteln
> Ich hätte ja auch die ASUS 670 holen können aber nach der zweiten kaputten ASUS 7970 hatte ich da irgendwie keine Lust auf Experimente^^


 
Es sollte reichen, wenn du die Lüfterkurve anpasst. Das würde ich dir erst mal raten. Und wenns dir dann immer noch zu laut ist (was ich bezweifle ), dann kannste ja immer noch nen anderen Kühler/WaKü kaufen.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (30. Januar 2013)

Ich hab an der Kurve schon "rum gespielt" aber der Lüfter geht auch im Desktop betrieb nicht unter 20%!
Auch wenn ich das in der individuellen Kurve so einstelle wirds net leiser  Also bleibt da ja nur noch die Wakü xD


----------



## NPG (1. Februar 2013)

Als 27 Zoll hatte ich mir einen ASUS VG278HE ausgesucht. Eine gute Wahl ?
Jup ich hab zwar den ASUS VG278H aber der HE is auch gut.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. Februar 2013)

Der HE ist eine leichte Überarbeitung des "H" mit 144hz (statt 120). Beim "H" wird hingegen eine 3d Vision-Brille mitgeliefert sowie eine integrierte Webcam.


----------



## SgtRheinstein (1. Februar 2013)

Da ist mir der HE doch lieber.  Auf 3D kann ich gut verzichten und die integrierte Cam ist schon das K.O. Kriterium für den "H" xD 


Noch eine kurze Frage und zwar weiß jemand ob mein alter Samsung SyncMaster 2343 auch diese Vesa Halterung Unterstützt ? Ich finde da irgendwie nix zu


----------

